
Age verification won't block porn. But it will spell the end of ethical porn - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/apr/18/age-verification-block-porn-ethical-sites-sex
======
PaulHoule
Are they going to block Danbooru in the UK?

